# meyers e-60 wont angle left



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay heres the deal i went throught the entire pump and flushed replaced all the coils and valves cause just thought i would start of the season with fresh new components on the plow and even have a new controller and the plow doesnt angle left at all, there is no nose what so ever when i hit the left button. Is due to the hydraulic line bad or clogged or maybe the angle ram shot? It has gone to the left before cause of default. But heres the kicker when i go to the right the only way to get the plow back to straight is bump the up button like five times.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/Meyer/1-667%20R4%20E-60%20Manual.pdf

Read carefully Here are some links to service manual : http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/meyer/1-667 R4 E-60 Manual.pdf

http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/meyer/1-667 R4 E-60 Manual.pdf


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

*DO NOT GO WITH Discount Snowplow Parts!*

Sounds like a bad part. From B or & C valves or a check valve. Watch if you order parts from Discount Snowplow parts. They sold me a bad B valve 2 years ago. Notice was bad this year. Like to keep spare parts in stock. Save on down time. Problem I had was the Over Load light was coming on. Went to change coils & the stud broke off on B & C valves. Then It went up on Left & Right angle. Laeked down after raising it. The B valve I got 2 years ago was bad. Repair shop kept thinking was a check valve problem. They put in a new check valve & spring was under B valve. Still leaked down.


----------



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

all my parts came from angelos and if the valves were bad then it wouldnt do anyrhing then such as goin up or to the right, so i dont think it would be bad valves


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

When was leaking down it went to the left angle. Got my new parts from NAPA store.


----------



## pushinsno (Oct 7, 2009)

its not leaking down the only rthing it wont do is not angle left it does everything else it goes up fine, down fine and angles right fine


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

If all new valves, all new coils, all new Daul PO Check valves, all new Crossover valve, all new parts in the block assemby. Are the coils getting the power when control are push in? 
Need to read to see what has power to what control. 
On page -6- in the Meyer QUIK-LIFT Models E60 & E60H FORM NO. 1-667R3, Feb 1997 
the Raise should be the red wire solenoid /coil. & power to the BIG CABLE WIRES goping to the motor.
On page -8- Meyer QUIK-LIFT Models E60 & E60H FORM NO. 1-667R3, Feb 1997
Lower / Float Black wire solenoid /coil. NO POWER TO THE MOTOR BIG CABLE WIRES.
On page -10- Meyer QUIK-LIFT Models E60 & E60H FORM NO. 1-667R3, Feb 1997
Angle Left my Meyer QUIK-LIFT Models E60 & E60H FORM NO. 1-667R3, Feb 1997 Power only to the motor. The BIG CABLE WIRES. NO POWER TO SMALL WIRES!
On page -12- Meyer QUIK-LIFT Models E60 & E60H FORM NO. 1-667R3, Feb 1997
Angle Right power to the green solenoild / coil & motor. 
If all have power May be a blocked passage way in the Block assembly.
If no power check all wiring. In the pass I had a rusted body that eat thur the wires. Or bad control Touch Pad.
Not sure what page here page 8 to 17 on the softwear Page -6- to -13- on the book. service manual

http://www.centralparts.com/Common/Documents/PDFs/Meyer/1-667 R4 E-60 Manual.pdf

I notice your parts came from Angles.
http://www.angelos-supplies.com/Portals/0/E60 Repair Manual.pdf

I notice your parts came from Angles. Meyer Troubleshooting E-60
http://www.angelos-supplies.com/snowiceInfo/MeyerTroubleshooting/E60/tabid/95/Default.aspx


----------

